# From Field Missing on all Public Folders In Outlook 2003



## glexter (Jun 18, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

I am having an issue that is proving to be quite the stumper. I am using Office 2003 and for some reason my "FROM" Field column has disappeared from all my Public Folders (My Inbox is ok). I found that I can go to each folder, right click and select Customize Current View, followed by the Fields button. Within Fields I can pick "FROM" from the list and arrange it how I want. When those settings are saved, the From field returns, but only for that particular folder. Inside my Public Folders lists, I have about 60 folders, all which need to have the From field added back in.

Is there a way and I can Add "From" back to one folder and then set it to prorogate all settings to all folders and subfolders? Somehow I selected something that removed it from all folders and subfolders.

This is a Windows XP Pro Machine running Outlook 2003. It is connected to an Exchange server, however other employees are not missing the from field.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks Again.


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

I believe you'll need to do them One by One.

I would just do them as I view them.


----------

